# What is in a name?



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am sure this has been asked before no doubt, but I am curious.

Reading about all the beautful dogs and their special, unique names I have often wondered, mmmmmm I wonder what the story is behind his/her name.
Was it a place visited by the owner, a special person in your life that you named your poodle after?.

There as so many interesting, neat names on here and I would love to hear the story behind "why you named your dog what you named her'him"

Mine, well Cleo and Summer......they were born June 21st, and Cleo was our German Shepherd's, Naula's (she died last Nov) original kennel name
'Cleo Von Bodinese', we felt that would be a nice tribute to such a terrific, missed pet.

So, I would love to hear your stories


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

My boy's name doesn't have much of a meaning... just a cute name I liked. I'd like my next dog's name to be a bit more interesting though.  

I saw one dog who's name was Phoenix. He was named that because he was born the day after the owner's previous dog died. She named him that to represent the beautiful red bird that rises from the ashes of the one before it.  I thought it was a gorgeous and interesting name, and it fit the handsome red dog very nicely haha.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy because I read The Grand Sophy by Georgette Heyer when I was about 12, and have loved the name ever since. It seemed to suit her, although my sister lobbied hard for Susan, as she was such a sensible puppy, and all the sensible big sisters seemed to be called Susan in the books we read as children.

Poppy because I tried every ginger/red name I could think of, and that is the one that fitted. It also made life easy for her - she had been the last pup of the litter to leave her breeder, so was used to "Puppy" as a name.

I do think names can affect how we react to a dog - if only because it says a lot about the owners expectations. I know a terrier called Rambo - 'nuff said!


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Albert was named after Albert Einstein. I knew he was going to be extremely intelligent and he has not disappointed me. 
Brody was named after Chief Brody in the movie Jaws. My family loves this classic. BTW, his registered name is We Need A Bigger Boat.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Dexter was named after Dexter Gordon the jazz musician (NOT the serial killer, LOL). Dexter had been on the name short list for my first dog, but Mojo fit him better. It hadn't been on my short list for this dog, but it was the name that fit him. It took me about a week to get to know him and decide on his name. In the meantime, he was Puppy Doe and Willie Wrongway (because he was very good at walking backwards when he decided he didn't like where we were going).


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh I LOVE Dexter Gordon!! I have Coltrane and Parker on my short list of names for the next dog.

Matrix was part of the M litter at the Dog Guide school. Before the litter was born, they asked all the puppy raisers for M names, and we suggested Matrix, Merlot, Mitchell, and Marley. They used all our names, and chose Matrix for us to raise. When he was disqualified for his health porblems, we adopted him.

Mitchell was originally named Michael, but that is also my Dad's name. We were just going to leave his name, but my mom was getting frustrated, and he didn't really respond to it anyways (at 2 years old no less). So we were looking for a name similar to Michael, and I remembered we had suggested Mitchell for one of the pups in Matrix's litter, so Mitchell it was.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Mia was named by a German friend, and since Poodles are (or at least, may be) of German origin, it seemed fitting.

If I get a male, I want to name him Mowgli, from the Jungle book. It may be too cutesy, since my other dog is named Mia, but I have always liked the name.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy is named after the character Mr Darcy in Pride and Prejudice (my favourite book!) and because it means dark one. I also call him the darce man and loonytune when he's being a nut.

Ziggy is named after Ziggy Stardust - my dad had a hand in that, he's very into music. And Bria was suggested by a friend and seemed to suit her because it means proud and noble, and even though she's a young puppy, she seems to have those qualities.  I like to call her brie cheese instead.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Angie said:


> Brody was named after Chief Brody in the movie Jaws. My family loves this classic. BTW, his registered name is We Need A Bigger Boat.


I love it! I love clever registered names that tie into call names.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Liz said:


> Mia was named by a German friend, and since Poodles are (or at least, may be) of German origin, it seemed fitting.


Poodles are indeed of German origin. My husband and I have friends in Germany and he lived there for a little while. I've only been once, but I love the country. We are big fans of German culture and food (and beer!). 

My mini is named Jäger, which means Hunter.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

When we first planned to get a miniature poodle, we were interested in getting a female (or so we thought) and intended to name her, "Cher." As it happens, we fell head-over-heels in love with a male in her litter. Riding home from breeder's I said to my husband, "We need a name, and _fast!_ He's coming home with us this week end." Well, knowing my husband was sort of uncertain about going through the whole puppy thing, I wanted to "butter him up" a bit so I offered "Chagall," after the artist Marc Chagall, who my husband adores. (We're lucky enough to own some of his works.) Well, that sealed the deal and that's how our silver mini boy got his name. And, unbeknowst to my husband, I was thinking the _next_ mini will be a female and I like the sound of "Chagall" and "Cher"!


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We aren't fond of people names for dogs. Then deciding on a standard & seeing how they move plus that we are dancers, our choice became Dancer. It fits her perfectly as she 'dances' when walking, trotting, pacing & flat our running. She looks like she is dancing whenever she moves.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I named my silver boy Beau, because in French Beau means handsome which he certainly is. Also in older times a woman's beau was her boy friend. And third Beau was born on Christmas day, and a bow (different spelling) belongs on top of a Christmas package.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm really interested to learn my Spoo's name and also who named him (breeder, program or puppy raiser) and why they picked that name. It is killing me to know nothing about him beyond breed and gender.

Dixie came with her name and it fit (Catahoulas are the state dog of Louisiana) and she knew it.
Karma was actually going to be Rosalyn (from Shakespeare) but it didn't fit. While I was feeding her, the name Karma popped in my head and it fit her perfectly.
Lola was Delilah at first but it didn't fit. She showeed up at a time when I was having a lot of trouble dealing with being disabled and she was constantly making me laugh, so my mom suggested Lola because it has LOL in it and it was perfect.
Francine showed up on my favorite grandfather (who passed 6 years ago)'s birthday. His name was Francis and so I named her Francine in honor of him. I believe he sent her to us because she always knows when I'm sick or upset and comes to stay with me.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

Autumn, part of her registered name (Shomars Autumn Wind), who came to me as an adult so I kept the name.
Charley, a rescue, although a girl, is named for my father (at the time I also had a dog named after my mother), she was a rescue who was called Lola, umm no.
Giada, a rescue, in theory after Giada de Laurentis, but I just like the name.
Honey, a blind rescue, I didn't feel it appropriate to change her name since she had enough challenges, and she is the color of, and as sweet as...
Margot (the Spoo), well I forgot I already had an "m" dog so went through m names and liked Margot plus it being a bit French. Her name had been MaiTai.
Miranda, a rescue, again did not feel changing it was appropriate.
Natalie, got named the morning she was arriving after waiting a month and a half trying to arrange transport, I was watching the Today Show, Natalie Morales came on, and I went Natalie! She had been called Hope, umm no.
Teresa, after a friend who saw her and brought her to my attention!
Virginia, after my mom's best friend.


----------



## Underpants Gnome (Oct 12, 2009)

Dudley is named Dudley Do-Right like the cartoon character. We wanted something to show his Canadian heritage, that's where the idea of a Mountie came from. The other name we considered was Royal Canadian and we would call him Roy or Royal. But when we met him, we knew the elegant name would never fit and the goofy name fit his personality perfectly. And when we get our second poodle, it must be a female so we can name her Sweet Nell. I don't think I would want a Snidely in the family.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> Darcy is named after the character Mr Darcy in Pride and Prejudice (my favourite book!) and because it means dark one. I also call him the darce man and loonytune when he's being a nut.


I love Darcy's name - it's just awesome!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I did all the research on the whole dog-buying/adopting process so I made my husband come up with a name as his part of contribution. And the name needs to satisfy several requirements: (1) two syllables (2) not a people name (3) something related to the color, in this case, silver (4) not starting with a "S" or "Sh" sound

So hubby came up with Nickel => silver in color; two syllables; not a people name; the most clever part (at least that's what he thinks) is: Nickel is in between Dime and Quarter and our puppy is a miniature poodle. Nickel's registered name is "Nickel the Ferromagnet".

Our next dog will continue to have a metal/monetary currency theme.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vinnie was from the "V" litter. His registered name is: Karbit's Voices In My Head :lol: Karin asked me if I was sure I wanted to do that when I chose his name. As dogs sometimes tend to live up to their names, it's a risk!! LOL. His call name just seemed to fit him and I like that it also starts with V.

Frank is Razzo's Chairman Of The Board Bellagio and Betty is Razzo's Pin-Up Girl Bellagio. They were from a litter of old time movie stars (Frank, Betty, Ava, Marilyn, Dobie, Bogie and Sophia - it was a BIG litter for IGs). They were all named by their breeders before going to their homes.

Robin is Wegner's Energy In Flight - His litter theme was "energy". 

I love people names for dogs and have a couple more boy names in mind for the next pup!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My pets are named after cities, Vegas was either going to be Venice or Vegas, but upon seeing him, I knew he would be a Vegas. Vienna was either going to be Vienna or Sydney, but she is so feminine that Vienna just fits her. Her old name was Zika, I don't know why the family chose that name, but she learned her new name fast.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, Riley probably has the least interesting naming on here. I came up with the name Riley becase my family could not settle on any other names i threw out. I wanted something like Lestat, Louie, Achillies, Adonas. Finally i came up with either Riley or Noah. I decided against Noah as when i yelled NO, i didnt want him confused or to have a negative conotation with his name. 

Looking back i just cannot picture him as any of the above names. He is my Smiley Riley, and it just fits him so well!! I know its kind of plain, but he IS a Riley.


----------



## Curlydogs (Jun 28, 2010)

We named our first dog Timber and we loved the name. It was always funny to call out for him - Tiiiimmbbeeer - LOL. 

When we got Cosmo, it took a while to pick a name. We wanted it to be 2 syllables. We also wanted it to have something to do with his color, but nothing seemed to fit. My husband always liked the name Cosimo for a kid (I don't like it - way too ethnic sounding for me and I'm Italian) so I suggested the name Cosmo for the dog, figuring that we could never use the name again for a kid. (We don't have any kids yet, so my plan has not been put to the test...) Everyone seemed to like the name, including the pup, so we went with it - we think it fits.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Liberty got her name from the movie "Chasing Liberty." It was the codename for the president's daughter, who kept ditching the secret service. So they'd say on their walkie talkies, "Liberty has left the building," or "I have Liberty in sight. I kept thinking that Liberty would be a great name for a dog, and it seems to fit her well.

Cosita's name is unusual I know. I had just returned home from a summer in Mexico City, and was missing my friends there. She was only 6 wks when I got her, way too young, and she was so tiny she couldn't get up and down the stairs. It took me a week, but I decided on Cosita, which means little thing. I love the reaction she gets from Spanish Speakers who are initially afraid of dogs. As soon as they find out her name is Cosita, they just have to pet her.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

*Lol!!!!!*

Interesting enough, Cosita, is the pet name for a woman's vagina, hence, 'lil thing.' ;') Did you know this? 

I traveled all over the world, so my kids will be named after my favorite countries. I love Asia, so Persia it was. 

I guess you are supposed to name her something outrageous on her registration papers. Anyone have any suggestions? 

I'm a French trained chef, so I was thinking something French, food related....


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris was already named, I am pretty sure the breeder named her. I HATED the name when I first heard it (it was right around the time when Paris Hilton was big in the news) and when I heard her name was Paris (before meeting Paris herself) my first comment was "oh, you'll be changing that won't you!!?"

Now? Nothing else could possibly fit her as well as the name "Paris" does!!! She *embodies* the name Paris, and I love it for her. lol.

Riki is my first dog, and at 13 years old I named her after the dog I grew up with; Kiri (ie, swapped the R & K).


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate was first named Pierre/Perry as a nickname. This was because we found him and didn't have a name for him. He was going to live with my Granny and she already has a dog named Candy, and a cat named Boy. My 2 year old second cousin named the cat, and I didn't want him getting a terrible name from a small child like... I don't even know... Dog. Boy 2.0. NewDog. SmallDog. So we named him that. I didn't like it once we decided to keep him, but kept him named that for awhile until I could convince A to let me change his name. We picked Tate because it means "cheerful"... I thought it was perfect because he IS a wonderfully cheerful little dude, and people have commented how smiley he is.  It fits him much better, and we have YET to meet another Tate. But more often than not we call him Poodle, Pood, Tot, or Spud (which came from Tater Tot). He responds REALLY well to Poodle/Pood because we called him that for a month and a half while trying to figure out his new name!

TQ (isn't her real name, but she IS THE QUEEN!) is actually named after a character Natalie Wood played in one of her movies. I loooove old movies. It was either her current name, Avery, or Schatze (after Lauren Bacall's character Schatze Page in How to Marry a Millionaire.) I like the name Avery for a human kid, so it was nixed... and it only took a few days to decide on her final name. No other name fits my queenie bear!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Penny's full name is Penelope Ann. I've always loved the name Penelope and had to name something that and as I have no children. Ann is after my beloved Chihuahua, Annie. Added bonus was that she was red and I called her Penny.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Spencer said:


> TQ (isn't her real name, but she IS THE QUEEN!) is actually named after a character Natalie Wood played in one of her movies. I loooove old movies.


It's funny that you mention Natalie Wood, because I stumbled on this wonderful photo just the other day.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

My lab's mom was Duchess and his father Rex so he became Sir Riley of Mihart (Riley)

My first cav I named Robbie..no reason other than it fit him so his registered named became Truwain Autumn Frost of Mhart because his breeder wanted his mother and father to have something related to his registered name..

The second cav I didn't get until he was 9 months and he was already named Truwain Cedar and it fit him and I liked it so it wasn't changed..

My poodle's litter was born during an agility trial .. his breeder was our hospitality person and her husband called and said Fibbs is in labor and by the time she got home she had popped out all 5 babies in about 2 hours..so they all got agility names...(I did help come up with some of the names) so he is Redfern High Flyer.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> It's funny that you mention Natalie Wood, because I stumbled on this wonderful photo just the other day.


This is full of awesome! 

Great find!

Natalie and Audrey are my favorites, and I love finding things like this with them in it. I had so wished Mr. Famous (Audrey's yorkie's name) had fit Tate! Famous was always with her and I thought it was so cute and fitting for Tate, but after calling him that for a day, didn't fit him at all!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I named Our Boy Enzo because Enzo Ferrari's are a rare car and in red they look stunning  Enzo IMO is rare because its hard finding red standards that have good conformation lol 

I also like cars 


Leila ( lee la) was named by cbrand since I had no clue what to name her I believe cbrand said it means lilac in french. She came from france so I think its a nice fitting name. Her first name was arctica ( breeder named her) I liked the name but its just to hard to say IMO I like names for dogs no more than 2 syllables


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Dima means "downpour" in Arabic. I did not pick it because of that. I met this cavalier many years ago who was called Dima and I loved the name so I decided to name Dima after her.

Charly was named by his breeder and we did not want to change it.
I have never looked up what is means but it fits him very well.

My Bf picked the name for Vaka it means to stay awake or be alert it fits her really well. her pedigree name is Huffish Put The Blame On Me and that fits her also very well  She is always doing something she should not do.

Polar is a name his breeder gave him and we decided to keep it, it fits him perfectly he is a big polar bear. 

I have not decided what I would call my next dog. I have to meet the dog before I can name him.
We had a totally different name picked out for Dima but when we met her we saw that it would not fit her.


----------



## cdensmore (Jul 13, 2010)

Nora was the name the breeder called her, and we liked it and kept it. Her registered name is Princess Eleanora. Cause she is her daddy's girl. Lulu we picked, we wanted something short and a little old fashioned to go along with Nora. Originally she was Luella after our favorite BBQ restaurant in Asheville, NC, but that didn't seem to fit, and her registered name is Tallulah Belle.


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

Our Rottie was named Dante. we had him 3 weeks and he barely repsonded to it. He was sleeping and my husband made a comment of how he looked like Rocky knocked out after a fight and he perked up and trotted to my husband. Intrigued I called "Rocky!" and he trotted to me. He chose his own name. 
Abby(spoo) and Gibbs(toy) are named after my favorite NCIS charectors. Too bad we didnt think of it earlier because Rocky would make a great Anthony Denozo.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

We agonized over a name for our puppy  We had two girls , LusaLu (Greyhound )and Smooch (Pekingese) and had recently lost our Greyhound boy "Draco" we were just wanting something that fit.. my husband thought it would be good to name him something French but i had used up the ones i liked on my "French" chickens LOL! I name everything! Being 4 months old when he came to us he was into everything!! I was calling him a little Hooligan!!! and thought it might be the right name for him but my DH didnt care for it until I called him "Hoolie" Well the name was pretty prophetic , he IS a Hooligan . We registered him as "FeatherSprings Happy Hooligan" which perfectly describes his personality.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Piper is the first dog that I have named myself. I had a list of about 5 names that I liked and we narrowed it down to either Piper or Gracie. I first heard the name from a tv show, Charmed, I think it is called. The down side is that everyone thinks that she is a boy. 

My other dogs were already named when I got them. Nicholas the black cocker. Jimmy the buff cocker (we called him Jimmy-Jimmy)lol, it fit; and Eistien, another cocker. It was fitting in an opposite kind of way as he was the dumbest dog I have ever owned (but I still loved him).


----------



## Standard (Aug 25, 2010)

My spoo's name is Riker. Some of you may already guess who he was named after lol. His namesake is William Riker from the Star Ship Enterprise (The Next Generation). For those of you that have seen the show, the character suits my Riker perfectly. They both stare in the mirror at themselves alot, are very outgoing and goodlooking (and they both know it!). I haven't quite decided yet, but I am going to make a command using "Numbah one!" in a Patrick Stewart voice lol. Whenever I'm at the dog park and people recognize the name they always think it's an awesome one.

As for my lab/pit he has the most boring name ever. In fact I think it's the most common dog name out there. Baily. I remember once I called for him at the dog park and three other dogs came to me! His name was hijacked by my sister. I got him when I was 12 and wanted to name him Todd, but she convinced me to name him Baily. Since I don't really like the name I have come up with nicknames that have slowly evolved. Booboo-> Booroo-> Rooboo-> Raby-> Rabis-> Rabies. Which let me tell you, when I coo to him saying the last one I get some weird looks.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Persia said:


> Interesting enough, Cosita, is the pet name for a woman's vagina, hence, 'lil thing.' ;') Did you know this?


Aaack! Definitely did not know this. I'm curious in which country? Cosita's 8 yrs old, and I can't count the number of Spanish speakers who have met her and none have thought of that!  Usually they think of the little jack russell terrier on Despierta America named Cosita as well. No funny looks or raised eyebrows. . . and the clientel I work with definitely wouldn't hesitate to tell me. lol! I guess I could start calling her Gina. . .not sure if she'd answer to that though. Yikes.


----------



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

We too agonised over a name for our little boy!

Husband and I are both very 'australian' and one of our most famous bush poets is called Banjo Patterson.

We thought that would fit into our little 'stralian' family!


----------



## KT5 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey Stacy! I'm seeing more of you spoo people I knew here! yay!

Java was named Java because I'm obsessed with coffee. Gotta have it! There weren't a lot of names that seemed to fit her (she was 4 months old when we got her and her name then was Stella and it just didn't fit her). She responded to Java immediately. (my neighbours still call her Jabba- as in Jabba the Hut, um.. ewww... NO. So I usually have to say Java with a 'v')

Eli, the baby boy toy poo was a dumpster puppy (not really but that's what we call him, he was an owner surrender to our vet). He was 7 months old at the time and the vet's office was calling him some whacky name that I truly hated. After deciding to bring him home, we were in the car and it seemed as tho every license plate had ELY on it. Must have been a recent run of plates with those letters. Anyway, we felt that was a sign so his name became Eli.

Ace, hairless white boy came with his name. Retired champion named Dream Weaver. 
Morgan, naked girly, looked like a little morgan horse. Hence her name.
Sammi, my elder bichon girl, well, the kids named her Samantha. I had little choice there.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Pippin got his name because I wanted something that started with that definite plosive sound of P or B. Pippins are apples grown in both Michigan (my birth state) and Virginia (where I live now). Plus, in history, Pippin the Short was the father of Charlegmagne, and he was instrumental in uniting parts of Italy, including the part of Italy where my grandparents are from. 

It seemed like a cute name for a cute, little dog.

Casey's registered name is Palman's Dazzling Touch of Smoke. That is a throw-back to several dogs in his background named "Touch of..." something, plus several were "Dazzling...", and the "smoke" of course is for his silver-grey color.

Casey is in honor of Casey Jones, the railroad engineer. Sort of goes with the idea of "smoke," in the traditional image of a train coming down the tracks with a plume of smoke coming from it. My husband and I saw the Casey Jones museum the summer before we got Casey, and admired the person and liked the name. 

Actually I was sort of pushing for the name "Oliver," as then both dogs would have names from Broadway musicals, but my husband wouldn't go for it.


----------



## Persia (Oct 14, 2010)

Flufflvr, NOTHING to panic about! 
It's actually a term of endearment, hence, pet name. It's not vulgar. Cosa means thing and Cosita means lil' thing. Cosita is usually taught to little girls by their mothers.

I just said something because you mentioned Mexico, which is exactly where it is used. 

I don't want you think I'm a pervert, so here is a link to see for yourself:
if anyone can speak fluent spanish /mexican slang can you tell me what some slang terms are for female private

Funny thing no one has ever said anything, but I can understand. 
When I say my profession in Arabic, I was told it sounds like I'm saying, 'I'm taking off my pants.'
Sometimes I get strange looks, but only 1 person cared to explain this to me AND only because they could not stop laughing.


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

I was going to name any poodle I got "ugly dog" because I didn't think I liked poodles. My roommate talked me out of it, but I still declared that I was certain I'd get a little demon. 

So I named her "Lilith" - who was the original female demon goddess. Lilith has also become sort of a popular figure for women's lib movement, as the story goes that she was actually the original woman but was created in the same way as Adam and refused to submit to him (as they were created equally). Adam got pissed, Lilith said 'fine, see ya!' left the garden and went on to become a demoness (because throughout history any strong, independent woman of course must be made into a demon, lest we encourage our young girls down the wrong path,...), and God made up for the loss by making Eve from Adam's rib (definitely not created equally). The all-female concert Lilith Fair is actually named after the same demonness.

Lilith is "Lee-Lee" to almost everyone else here, and is usually Lili-Meister or Freakazoid around me.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i thought of a couple of names while we were waiting for jessie's arrival: they were china, asia, coco chanel, and jessie. my husband and i couldn't agree so we waited till we saw her face. the moment we looked at her, we both said "she's a jessie".

jessie means "God's gift" and she definitely is....


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

My kids named our poodle. He came from the breeder with the name "Beau Beau" he wasn't a Beau or Beau Beau to us. I wanted to name him Django (after Django Reinhardt the jazz guitarist). My kids vetoed and named him Captain Rex. I tried to get them to call him Rex for short, but alas, Captain stuck, and now here he is, nearly a year later, Captain or Cappy. :lol:


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

I had a name in mind when I set out to look at the litter of puppies available when I selected Carousel's Divine Design. That little 9 wk. old puppy was adorable, and so confident! lol Somehow she reminded me of the little storybook French girl with long black hair and straight-cut bangs, Madoline, so Madoline she was. Better known as Maddy, and The Diva, or The Devine Miss M! It fits her.

Beau, my very handsome biga biga hunka love, was a rescue/rehome with a fine pedigree, named Britmarc's Grand Slam, call name Macovelli, which he did't respond to. Anyway, he ended up Beau (also affectionately known as BoBo or Bubba). 

I was so excited to be getting an Aris Poodle, and when Beth e-mailed me a picture of Aris Total Eclipse of My Heart, the name Lucia (pronounced Lu CHEE Ah) immediately came to mind. It suits her. Everyone who meets her falls in love with her, and we laugh at her antics when we call out WhooHoo Luchie Lu! lol


----------



## Cynthadia (Oct 22, 2010)

My brother, Edward, adopted a collie somthing else from a rescue organization. He named him Canardly...as I can hardly tell what he is.

Cynthia


----------

